

Bonsai.io October 2013 outage post-mortem - tfinch
http://www.bonsai.io/blog/2013/11/11/october-post-mortem-analysis

======
kitwalker12
awesome analysis.."failed while failing"
[https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3145#i...](https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3145#issuecomment-26333352)

